# TiVo Premiere - to supersize or not?



## robo456 (May 28, 2002)

Hi guys...

I purchased a new Tivo Premiere and a WD EURS 2gb drive and was reading thru the upgrade guide... I've done old series 2 upgrades, so I'm fairly familiar with the process but did come across one thing that I was curious about.

Supersizing. I scanned thru some posts that showed up in the upgrade center forum, but most that I found were posts from back in 2009. I also tried 'googling' and that's where I came up with some conflicting info. Basically, what I read is that the space removed by the supersizing process is not only used for the ads (bleh), but also for downloaded content from youtube and other services. Can anyone else confirm this?

If the other services do use that segment, I have no problem leaving it the way it is and sacrifice some recording time, otherwise if it's just ads, well... then "Supersize me!"

Thanks for any info!

--rob


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

robo456 said:


> Hi guys...
> 
> I purchased a new Tivo Premiere and a WD EURS 2gb drive and was reading thru the upgrade guide... I've done old series 2 upgrades, so I'm fairly familiar with the process but did come across one thing that I was curious about.
> 
> ...


Never heard of any problem using super-size, I am using it on 4 TPs.


----------



## robo456 (May 28, 2002)

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## ncfoster (Jan 22, 2011)

I believe that I read somewhere that the larger capacity Tivos effectively do the same thing, so I am planning on doing it. Mine is under the knife right now. Wish me luck!


----------

